# Fragging corals



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I have some ricordia on a chunk of holey rock prolly a 8" spread of
rock two ricordia on each end of the rocks. I need to get a small
frag of just one side of the rock. Here is what i was thinking i
could do, but not sure if its the right way to do it, so could
really use your input.

I setup some cardboard and my cutting board on the counter(cardboard
to keep water from the rock going everywhere) get a flat head
screwdriver or chisle, and hammer. Pull the rock out quickly, place
it on the cutting board and smack the hammer and chisle in the
middle of the rock then place back in tank, is this right? Corals
shouldn't be hurt since not touching them right?

I have never fragged before but really want to get into it since i
have zoos coming, and my shrooms are opening so wide, i place a frag
of them onto a big piece of LR, i heard that you cut them into four
pieces and then rubberband them to frag rocks to get them to spread?
(that's the harsh way, or like i am trying to get it to spread to
chunk of liverock by placing frag on big piece of it)

Some references and information would really be helpful, i dont have
sps or anything just shrooms, zoos(soon), and xenia(not interested
in fragging that lol that stuff is really touchy)


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I've never fragged myself, but if you ask on madisonreef.com I'm sure they'll help you out! Oh by the way, do you know about their frag swap this sunday???


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

yea am not able to attend though, way to many "important things" lol nah graduation for g/f's sis and bacholeaur party too, i am going to be in milwaukee area and am actually doing my own frag swap there with someone lol. I been in contact with Mark, going to get some xenias, and ereefic hooking me up with some too. I had a contact from milwaukee to trade some shrooms/ricordia for zoo's so it's going, would love to go to the swap though i would want to find 2-3" frag of GSP's so bad! think you said you were going weren't you?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

yeah I'm going... I need to fill a 125 gallon reef with some easy corals  FINALLY!


----------



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

i guess that would work, i just let it do it itself by putting smaller rock next to it and let it spread naturally, just take out whats around it


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

I attended a workshop about coral propagation by Eric Borneman a couple of weeks ago, and that sounds 'bout right to me (going by what he demonstrated... No personal experience though, yet.)!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I did it and worked fine, it's along rock and guy fragged them onto each end of the rock assuming to sell them to two different people i assume and just crack it down the middle and have a nice chunk of rock to each ricordia...

I did however pick up some great pink, orange, blue, purple zoo's today!


----------



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

you met eric? hes a great guy, met him a few times at the meetings, nice presentations


----------

